# World cup riders wear body armor?



## monkies (Jun 10, 2007)

Anyone know if the pros wear any torso/chest armor? They don't look like they wear much, but even the knee pads seem hidden and low profile. Curious what models they may sport.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Appears a bunch of guys wear upper body armour. Loris and Moir look to be.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

body armor required to compete
On Sat. at the World Cup DH the officals kicked one rider out of the start hut because he was wearing his Back Protector improperly. He'd taped it to the inside of his shirt. Riders want to show their sponsers names, so it looks like they're only wearing loose fitting gear.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

jim c said:


> body armor required to compete
> On Sat. at the World Cup DH the officals kicked one rider out of the start hut because he was wearing his Back Protector improperly. He'd taped it to the inside of his shirt. Riders want to show their sponsers names, so it looks like they're only wearing loose fitting gear.


Back protection was required at that venue, but AFAIK it's not a series-wide requirement. I think it's crap that he was allowed to qualify that way, but not race.

Per UCI rules, their kits can only be so tight. You have to be able to pinch a minimum of 3" of fabric, IIRC. Most racers with the support to do it have their kits tailored right to that line.

It's harder to see what kind of protection racers wear now since it's gotten better and slimmer. Old-school hockey style pads were a lot easier to see under jerseys. In general, I think they wear less than the average racer did 10+ years ago. Most recreational riders do, too.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

monkies said:


> Anyone know if the pros wear any torso/chest armor


UCI rules do not require the wearing of a chest protector/spine guard for Downhill racing.

However.

The UCI rules also state that if local laws require the use of chest protector or spine guard then all riders must comply.

Any event in Europe requires the use a spine gaurd, it's the law for a Downhill Mountain bike race that Helmet, kneepads and spine protector must be worn and venues can't be insured without complying. Races in the US often do not, but some do, so read up before you enter. Racing in France also requires that you wear gloves.

Neko Mullaly got disqualified this weekend for trying to use a carboard 'back protector' taped to his jersey, which the commissaires noticed. He is not the first rider to try this, he is also not the first rider to get caught and disqualified (Rob Warner was famously DSQ'd in France many, many years ago, the same day France won the Football World Cup).

Riders generally wear what their sponsors give them, Mullaly is sponsored by 7iDP and has no excuse not to be wearing the gear they pay him to.

Alpinestars, Dainese, POC, Fox, Bluegrass Eagle and 661 all make body armour that meets the rules, I have a Dainese one because it fits me. If new is too expensive second hand ones can be had for cheap, but you might want to wash them first.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

evasive said:


> Back protection was required at that venue, but AFAIK it's not a series-wide requirement. I think it's crap that he was allowed to qualify that way, but not race.


Commissaires don't check every rider before every run during practice, it's random. On race day they check every rider's gear while he/she is queuing for their start slot.

Information seems to be conflicting. Neko appears to be claiming he was using the cardboard piece all week without issue. Others have said he was wearing his proper gear during practice and qualies. Either way, this is a really silly reason to get disqualified, anyone who's raced downhill here in Europe knows you need a back protector and it has to be a proper one.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

As if the official requirement isn't enough, the rock garden would convince me! How about that crash at the finish jump in Fort William? The rider rag-dolled, without protection his injuries could have been worse.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm amazed how little protection some of these guys choose to wear. Something taped to the back of your jersey is definitely not proper back protection. Last season Ratboy was wearing a MX roost guard which is not proper back protection either. There definitely should be a standard if there isn't one already.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Fix the Spade said:


> Either way, this is a really silly reason to get disqualified, anyone who's raced downhill here in Europe knows you need a back protector and it has to be a proper one.


obviously he knows about the requirement, otherwise he wouldn't have the piece of cardboard - that was there trying to fool the check.

If I were his sponsor, I'd be asking myself what I was paying him for. Obviously it's not results or even to race since he's willing to DQ himself over basic equipment requirements.


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

There are standards in Europe, it's all covered by the Europe wide Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) laws that came in in 1992. The CE mark shows items are certified to the standard. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

Duplicate post


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

iggs said:


> There are standards in Europe, it's all covered by the Europe wide Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) laws that came in in 1992. The CE mark shows items are certified to the standard.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are different CE levels though, and still leaves the question of what kind of protection are they allowed to use. I've had CE Level 1 stuff for motorcycles that's basically a piece of foam you stick inside your jacket, and I've had CE Level 1/2 rated stuff that's worn on the body and a heck of a lot more protective.


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

matadorCE said:


> There are different CE levels though, and still leaves the question of what kind of protection are they allowed to use. I've had CE Level 1 stuff for motorcycles that's basically a piece of foam you stick inside your jacket, and I've had CE Level 1/2 rated stuff that's worn on the body and a heck of a lot more protective.


What ever standard you are using provide more protection that a bit of cardboard taped to a jersey

In my opinion he was not allowed to start for flagrantly taking the piss!!

What UCI official is going to let someone get away with that if they notice it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

iggs said:


> What ever standard you are using provide more protection that a bit of cardboard taped to a jersey
> 
> In my opinion he was not allowed to start for flagrantly taking the piss!!
> 
> ...


Absolutely. The whole piece of cardboard stapled to his jersey thing is ridiculous.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

matadorCE said:


> I'm amazed how little protection some of these guys choose to wear. Something taped to the back of your jersey is definitely not proper back protection. Last season Ratboy was wearing a MX roost guard which is not proper back protection either. There definitely should be a standard if there isn't one already.


They're not choosing to wear that because it's "proper back protection". They're choosing to wear it because it meets the minimum requirements. 🙄


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

matadorCE said:


> Absolutely. The whole piece of cardboard stapled to his jersey thing is ridiculous.





Gemini2k05 said:


> They're not choosing to wear that because it's "proper back protection". They're choosing to wear it because it meets the minimum requirements. 


but, cardboard??

WTF I can't even get a package delivery without a hole in the damn box.


----------



## Bikefaceyall (Jul 22, 2017)

Sounds like a horny courier 

Would sum1 not just lend him one there


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Brosnan was wearing some kind of sleeveless shirt with an insert of some sort stitched in the fabric on the front and back.


----------

